# Take Pathfinder Adventure & Combat to the High Seas with Frog God Games’ FIRE AS SHE BEARS!



## Zarithar (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok this is really deceptive. I was expecting anthropomorphic female bears setting things on fire and instead I get Napoleon's cousin?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 6, 2014)

I just purchased myself a copy based on your review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skotothalamos (Aug 7, 2014)

I always wanted to play as a female bear with a gun. Now we all can!


----------

